# Cilantro Dip



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I've been making this for several years and it is a hit. Eat with chips or on quesadillas, fajitas....

Cilantro Dip

1 c. mayo
1 c. buttermilk
1 c. sour cream
1 packet Ranch Dressing (not dip)
1 bunch cilantro (or less)
1 pickled jalapeno (optional)

Blend all together. Will last for a week in refrigerator.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That sounds pretty good. Will have to try it. Thanks


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

gonna try it this weekend ,at duck camp


----------



## jack k (Oct 1, 2016)

I have to double the recipe. goes to fast !


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gonna try it sounds good.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am defiantly going to try this!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Dip*



essayons75 said:


> Blend all together. Will last for a week in refrigerator.


Mine only lasted 2 days !!!! That's cause the kids ate it all up !!!!
Instead of the jalapeno, I added 1 small can of green chilies.

GOOD STUFF, Thanks


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

looks interesting...
what about a little avocado?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Anyone else here besides me that is cursed with cilantro disliking gene?

http://www.thekitchn.com/this-is-why-you-dont-like-cilantro-244281

I'm not knocking the recipe, I'm sure it tastes great for those that like cilantro. I may even try it with parsley, I luv parsley.


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Reality Czech said:


> Anyone else here besides me that is cursed with cilantro disliking gene?
> 
> http://www.thekitchn.com/this-is-why-you-dont-like-cilantro-244281
> 
> ...


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Did this last night and it was awesome! Used the spicy ranch dressing and two jalapeÃ±os, just wish it was thicker. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks! Will definitely try this out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Made a dip tha other day with 
1)mexican sour cream
2)cilantro
3)tomitillos
4)cilantro 
5)avacado 
6)serrano pepper
7)lime juice
8) salt

Roasted tomitillos first then pretty much threw tha rest in tha blender untill smooth turned out really good


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wes said:


> Reality Czech said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else here besides me that is cursed with cilantro disliking gene?
> ...


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

This is some good stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

RAMROD1 said:


> Did this last night and it was awesome! Used the spicy ranch dressing and two jalapeÃ±os, just wish it was thicker.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As said use avocado as well and itâ€™ll firm up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Reality Czech said:


> Anyone else here besides me that is cursed with cilantro disliking gene?
> 
> http://www.thekitchn.com/this-is-why-you-dont-like-cilantro-244281
> 
> I'm not knocking the recipe, I'm sure it tastes great for those that like cilantro. I may even try it with parsley, I luv parsley.


Yep... can't stand the stuff. Won't eat anything that has it in there. Wife loves it and wanted to plant it in my garden... I bought her a planter box for it. LOL


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yep... can't stand the stuff. Won't eat anything that has it in there. Wife loves it and wanted to plant it in my garden... I bought her a planter box for it. LOL


??? And you call yourself a Mescan? Iâ€™m appalled. sad_smiles


----------

